# Rear panel where speakers are located



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

The rear panel where the speakers are located aka package tray. Where that attaches to the filler panel just before the deck lid. Can that area be purchased?

Here is what I am dealing with.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Not 100% sure, but I don't think so.....I'll check around. 1970 correct? Eric


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The hole in the first pic is part of the quarter panel, not the tray. If the pinchweld area for the glass seal is rusted out, that is part of the filler panel.
As far as I have seen, NO package trays are reproduced and it's high time they were. There are plenty of people dealing with rust issues in the tray. They'll probable be intruduced right after the 66 and 67 full quarters...


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Well I have a brand new lower filler panel. Looks like I will be grafting some metal in !


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, some fabrication will be necessary! The rear panel isn't repro'd...yet.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> Yes, some fabrication will be necessary! The rear panel isn't repro'd...yet.


Noticed they are available for the camaro so maybe the GTO/Lemans/Tempest one day. Probably after I do a crap load of fabrication.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's a pic when I did my fill panel. You should be able to patch the area, as you really have to crawl under to see the repair. The most important part is to ensure your rear window and trim fit after the repair.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I think maybe AMES or PERF YEARS has them....check OPGI first (sponsor)


----------

